# Accessories4less...



## Just Kurt (Jan 26, 2012)

Who's dealt with this outfit? Any opinions on buying refurbed? I'm in the market for a new AV Receiver and it looks like I can get way more out of my budget taking this route...?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Lots of folks around these parts have used a4l, myself included. Highly recommended. Refurb usually means a shorter warranty than new but I think the savings makes it worth it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, my Marantz 6005 is from them and have had zero issues. It looked brand new and even though I won it here at the Shack they save you lots of money and you get very good customer support.


----------



## bmwrider (Jan 22, 2012)

I have an Onkyo TX-SR 608 that I purchased there about a year ago no problems also purchased the receiver before this one and just unboxed an onkyo HT in a box that I have yet to put up always had good results


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't see a problem with refurb. That site offers very cheap extended protection as well. Seems like it was around $60 for 4 extra years of warentee. However, I do not know if its a headache to make a claim, ect.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Based on some feedback in a few of the threads I have read, A4L deals with claims very well. I was fully ready to buy my 809 from them until Jack posted that Newegg had a great weekend sale for a new one.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

Does A4L offer new products or just refurbished?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ocationally new as well, Ive seen Onkyo receivers advertised as "New" there


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I've dealt with them many times, for myself, family and friends. I've never had any problems with them, easy to deal with and to fix problems if there is one.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

enthuz said:


> Does A4L offer new products or just refurbished?


Yeah I've seen year end & end of line NEW Onkyo's on sale @ A4less 
with the warranty that they offer , it make sense to watch their site ...


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I bought from A4L and glad I did, I would do so again in the future and as someone mentioned before there extended warranties are very reasonably priced.


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

i was wondering how they were also been doing alot of research and found through reveiws A4L is a great place to save money on a good reciever the reason i might steer clear though is i already know im buying the onkyo tx-nr709 i plan on having it for sometime so without a doudt i want a good extended warranty after the trouble i went through with my last reciever but the reviews on the warranty company that offers these warrantys for A4L from all the reviews not one i have read has been very good at all i mean real garbage the company is warrantech i do believe. but have read all good things about squaretrade they are like top notch in electronics when it comes to warrantys.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

I've used Accessories4Less for quite a few purchases for about 5 years now, I wouldn't hesitate in recommending them. They are an authorized retailer for everything they sell and if you use a credit card that extends warranties, then you don't have to worry about the shortened refurbished warranty. If you happen to be located close to the Central Florida area, you can also pick up from them as well.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

A4L Rocks! Great customer service and awesome prices. My TX-NR3007 and 709 came from there, great company to do business with.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody in Canada bought anything from A4L? When it comes time, I'm sure I can quickly check out their website to see, but then there's the question of how much of a hassle it is dealing with cross-border issues... after the sale.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly they dont ship to Canada, Ive tried and they wont unless you first ship it to a friend in the US first and have them ship to you. 
You will usually pay brokerage fees of around $65 + GST at the boarder.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

For what it's worth, if any of my Canadian HTS bretheren wanted to do this, I would be more than willing to be the "middle man" and am relatively close to the border. I am a stay at home dad and my days are pretty free so I could pretty much get it sent on the same day I get it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Joe, thats very kind of you  If I dont get down to Denver this summer like I plan too I may take you up on that offer.
I really want to get my hands on an Onkyo 3009 or 5009


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No worries Tony! :T


----------



## gene9p (Jan 23, 2012)

I used them in the past also..with the lower prices I took out the extended warranty on My Marantz pre pro which was ans is working flawlessly and came in as new condition


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

'Nuther customer, here, with a successful purchase from them. I'm having trouble with another AVR purchased elsewhere, so thinking of giving them my business again.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> For what it's worth, if any of my Canadian HTS bretheren wanted to do this, I would be more than willing to be the "middle man" and am relatively close to the border. I am a stay at home dad and my days are pretty free so I could pretty much get it sent on the same day I get it.


That'll come in handy for somebody, I'm sure! Rest assured I'd take you up on that offer if I was closer, but alas, it would be a long drive from Winnipeg. :sad:

I have use a parcel pick up service just across the border that works well and doesn't cost much. Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------

